# Price of Natural Gas in You Area



## karl (Sep 4, 2010)

I look at my gas bill.  Thankfully, I heat mostly with wood, but I am mad at my Public Service Commission.  I'm in WV and they have approved 11.00 an MCF for Moutaineer Gas.

This is crazy.  The wholesale price is 4.00 or less.  I read where Columbia Gas of Ohio is charging 4.85 for an MCF.

What are you guys paying?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2010)

Say what? Mountaineer filed a request with the PSC last month for a 12.57% rate DECREASE.


----------



## karl (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw an article in the Blue Field Telegraph that says that.  It also says, that the current rate is $8.094.  My bill says almost 11.00.  The article also says the rate will go to 7.13

I'm confused now.


----------



## fossil (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't had gas since I left Northern Virginia.      Rick


----------



## trafick (Sep 7, 2010)

Natural gas in Lynchburg Va is $1.04 per therm or 100 cubic feet.  Locked in until November 27.


----------



## Later (Sep 8, 2010)

Upstate NY about $1.00/therm


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 29, 2010)

Central Wyoming 6.81 a Dth (deca therm)  delivered price


----------



## califhouse (Nov 2, 2010)

I paid $109 for 80 therms last month here in Calif. PG&E territory and I don't think it's changed that much over at least the last 2 years


----------

